
How many disks can you add to a (virtual) Linux machine? - relyio
https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2017/04/25/how-many-disks-can-you-add-to-a-virtual-linux-machine/
======
DamonHD
I have no reason to do any of this, but it is interesting to show how scaling
up tends to bite you in layered fashion!

